# Need big help with my squat



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Five months ago I started a program outlined by POB for bench press, squats and deadlift. I have made major improvements in bench press and deadlift, but have made ZERO improvement in squat. In fact, I have actually gone backwards by 20 lbs. About two months ago I started video taping myself during my squat and could tell my knees were too close together and I was not going down far enough. I retested my max which dropped 20 lbs to 375, and I started trying to squat with better technique, which is harder. However, after completing one full cycle (65 % 3x10; 75% 5x5; 85% 5x3; 70% 3x10; 80% 5x5; 90% 5x3; test 1RM; deload) I made no improvement in squat even though I hit all my reps during the previous weeks. Not only did I not even improve 5lbs, I wasn't even CLOSE to hitting it. I feel like I have no control over the weight when I get to the bottom. Hell, I felt like I couldn't even slow it down. I don't know if it's mental or what, but I know when I get to the bottom of the hole and just begin trying to stop and lift back up, I feel like my legs want to push but my back can't move with my legs, and my lower back can not support the weight, I feel like I am going to get hurt and I dump the bar. I need help with my technique because I am obviously WAY off. I have included two videos. The first video was my last lift of warm up (335) before attempting and failing a new 1RM @ 385. Please watch both videos. If someone could embed these for me I would really appreciate it.

BTW my 1RM's are bench press 265, dead lift 445 and squat 375.


I rep at 335

https://youtu.be/dcV0aDaAvnQ



Fail at 385


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMCEPYOtcFc


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

I forgot to mention that when I changed my technique to go deeper and keep my knees out I started doing hip mobility exercises before squats every week.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

If I look at this video there is alot I'm doing wrong. 


Not taking a deep enough breath. Not keeping my head and eyes down. I have no bounce reflex and I'm not leading with my hips.


https://youtu.be/KhS8ocakV2Y


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2015)

U need to stay tighter. Bring your hands in closer and learn how to keep your entire body especially your upper back tight.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

You mean keep my back straighter but not necessarily more vertical?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't take squat advice from rippetoe the guy is a useless kunt.

Ecks is on point. You simply aren't tight anywhere in your body.

Your upper back was loose and your chest caved.

Your hips were loose and your ass wiggles around at the bottom. 

2 things to do:

First, as your crawl under the bar pinch your traps together like you are trying to touch them behind your neck. Don't let that go for even a split second. 

Seconds, buy a pair of squat shoes with a heel. Ok this should be first actually.

Third, squeeze your ass hard.

Fourth, push the hips back first then open the hips (knees out).   Keep those knees out especially as you come up.

Fifth as you begin to come up drive the elbows forward and focus on keeping the chest up.

If your back rounds over you are toast.  Suspended good mornings are your new best friend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2015)

Also make your squat days just a whole bunch of moderate sets of 3. Just keep going and going.  Keep the vids coming. A side view would be good.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 15, 2015)

Like everyone said you don't look tight. You look to relaxed. 

Bringing your hands closer to your body helps tighten that back. It might hurt but you'll get used to it. I almost have my thumbs touching my shoulders on squats 

Also try flexing your stomach out. Your core needs to be like a rock. Idk if this is good but I hold my breath when I lift. Deep breath in and hold it in your gut!!!! Not the lungs. Where's your belt? 

Spread the floor with your feet on the way up. Push the knees apart 

Recap

Back tight. Play with your hand postion on the bar.
core solid. Should be like punching a wall
knees apart. Spread the floor


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, I'll work on it and post another vid next squat day.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I do the suspended good mornings right off the safety bars? And what is the rep range I should be doing? What day should I do them on, legs?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 15, 2015)

Suspended good mornings SUCK DICK.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 15, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Can I do the suspended good mornings right off the safety bars? And what is the rep range I should be doing? What day should I do them on, legs?



Yes you can do them off of pins. Just be careful when you are going back to the pins with the weight.

You can do them on your squat or deadlift day. If you do them heavy, they are a nice conjugate for the deadlift.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 15, 2015)

How much do you weigh?  That looks like a hell of a load on your frame.  You must be strong as hell for your size.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> How much do you weigh?  That looks like a hell of a load on your frame.  You must be strong as hell for your size.




Im 195 lbs.



POB, should I do the good mornings in heavy sets in the range of 3-10 reps?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Like everyone said you don't look tight. You look to relaxed.
> 
> Bringing your hands closer to your body helps tighten that back. It might hurt but you'll get used to it. I almost have my thumbs touching my shoulders on squats
> 
> ...


Holy shit pink. Nice ****in post bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Can I do the suspended good mornings right off the safety bars? And what is the rep range I should be doing? What day should I do them on, legs?


Run them for 4 weeks instead of squats. Start with heavy 7's. Then heavy 5's. Then heavy triple. 

After that make them a squat assistance


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 22, 2015)

Here are two more videos of me squatting light. I went ahead and did my 65% day even though POB said to hold off for 4 weeks. I am going on vacation all next week and will not be able to lift, so I wanted to get another video up. I brought my hands in closer and tried hard to keep a big breath and stay tight. 



https://youtu.be/q9ZYlizhEbo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXUNZpRAQM8


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just hit 395 which is a 20 lb improvement. I did what you guys suggested and focused on staying tight. About 1/2 way back up though some air shot out of my lungs and into my head which made me feel like passing out. I'll work on that though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 9, 2015)

Good work man. Looks alot better and more natural. 

One thing.... take your breath of air before u start the decent. Don't do it while going down.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2016)

I took 10 weeks off of squats and did box squats, along with good mornings and barbell glute raises. Today was week 6 of squtting again, and this was my last set at 90% (360 lbs). I still feel a slight discomfort in my right hip when coming out of the hole but it has not hurt more than 2/10 so far. Next week will be the ultimate test when I test my 1RM. 

I think I am keeping my knees a little wider but I might not be going down far enough. I think part of me is scared of getting the hip impingement again. Also, The bar is a little uneven in the vid but I think I just had it slightly uneven on my back. It felt a hair off when I unracked it. Anyway, I'd love more pointers.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks much better. It just looks like your favoring one side because of the hip problem. Your knees are coming In a little but not excessively which in my opinion is fine.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2016)

Diaper quats!!! Lol. Watched again man. Looks strong. Much better than when u first posted. Breathing is on point now too.

One thing u could try is not looking up so much. Pick a target straight out in front of u about head high. See if u like that better. If not don't change it


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2016)

Good progress, Nissan!

I personally take a wider grip on the bar - almost out to the sleeve. You might find it helpful in getting a bit more stability in pulling the bar across your back from this position.

Bonus points for the diaper.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 22, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Good progress, Nissan!
> 
> I personally take a wider grip on the bar - almost out to the sleeve. You might find it helpful in getting a bit more stability in pulling the bar across your back from this position.
> 
> Bonus points for the diaper.




Will that make it harder to keep my back tight?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 22, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> Will that make it harder to keep my back tight?



Usually closer the hands the tighter u can get your back. It's all personal preference.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2016)

I just hit a new 1RM by 10 lbs (410) on squat and didn't have any hip pain. You guys ****ing rock!

One thing that never fails to frustrate me is when attempting a new max on squat I always let air out of my lungs about 2/3 the way up. I just can't keep it in my lungs. It first rushes out of my lungs into my head and feels like my head is going to explode, before I open my mouth and let it out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 29, 2016)

Congrats on the PR Nissan.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice PR.....


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Today I hit 420. I still have trouble keeping the air in my lungs. I just cant keep my self from letting air out on the way up and it makes me feel like my head is going to explode after I rack the weight. Any advice for that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> Today I hit 420. I still have trouble keeping the air in my lungs. I just cant keep my self from letting air out on the way up and it makes me feel like my head is going to explode after I rack the weight. Any advice for that?



Holding your air is unnatural.  Tuff. Do it anyway. 

Thing is you are taking your breath into your chest.  That's bad.  Sit in a chair and put one hand on your belly and the other on your chest. Breathe in so that only the hand on your belly rises.  It helps at first to do this by breathing in thru the nose.  Fill your belly as much as possible. 

That's step 1. 

Step 2 and I will give you the easy way out here is to put the belt on.  Stick your thumb between the belt and your stomach.  Take your air into the belly then push out against the belt hard. Try and crush your thumb.

When you do this and squat you will feel like your head is gonna pop off. It wont. Suck it up.

2 other things.

Depth is shit. Fix that.  No excuses here.  Part of why you are cutting short is your psoas or abdominals are tight and you aren't taking air in properly.  Possibly other causes but those seem most likely.

Second stop maxing out with singles. Just my personal philosophy so others will certainly disagree. But I think a max effort triple means much more than a single and is less taxing overall


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 17, 2016)

To touch on what POB said about the triples. Since I've been hitting heavy triples my strength has skyrocketed. I'm still hitting PRs but its with triples not singles. The extra reps help with strength too obviously


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 17, 2016)

10-4.


I'll switch to triples and work on my breathing/depth.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 17, 2016)

Nissan walk the weight out. Let the bar settle. Take a few breaths of air then take one big breath into your stomach and hit that rep. No need to rush it. Take your time


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2016)

Kinda looks like the bar is handling you. I know the feels all too well. Pull that ****er down into your traps like it's your bitch and stay tight as ****. I have the same problems as you, I let air out on the way up and I can tell you it is hurting you just like it does me. I'll also triple tap the point of heavy triples. I did 1 rep maxes for months and made zero progress. Even went backward and the warm ups felt like 1000 pounds. Triples are where it's at.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 17, 2016)

The one rep max was only every 7 weeks to test progress.


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> The one rep max was only every 7 weeks to test progress.[/QUOTE
> Ah ok. You're definitely making solid progress man. That's a lot of weight.


----------

